# Our Golden Girl has hemangio...



## Tam1222 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello.... I have been reading the forums for a couple of months - trying to get all of the information I can about this silent killer. Our Annie is a 13 year old beauty! never had a day of sickness! Her face is just now turning white... A couple of months ago she wouldn't eat - we went to vet - did bloodwork. Annie's liver enzymes were so high they were off the charts! After X-rays and an ultra sound of liver showed the liver was enlarged and had nodules - the internal Medicine Dr. Felt it was unsafe to try to get a needle biopsy due to the liver enlargement and lung placement. Lung X-rays show no nodules on lungs - which we thought was a good sign... But were told this type of cancer doesn't always move out of the liver. Surgery not an option. Annie iIS eating like a horse, she has given up some of her play habits (stealing my flip flops off the deck or hubby's socks out of bathroom, etc) She does not go outside without my husband or myself, drinks tons of water. If we didn't know about the liver, we would just think we had our senior girl. Is this normal for this cancer. ? The Drs told us without opening her up for a biopsy, they can only be 95% sure it is this type of cancer. We know something is going on with our Annie - just hate to think of this to be how she will leave us... I can't think of any group of folks that know goldens more than you. Any thoughts and advise will be helpful. We have been told it could be 3 days or 6 weeks...... Our hearts are broken.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about your Annie's diagnosis. 
I know your hearts are broken. 

Several members have dealt with this type of cancer. Hopefully some of them will give you some tips and advice.


----------



## Tam1222 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you! I guess I am just confused - and hoping the Drs are wrong with the diagnosis. Would her appetite be this healthy? Will she suddenly go down hill? I am making myself sick thinking of what or how this is going to happen. I have heard some awful things and do not want her to suffer in any way; or by chance, be alone  I barely leave the house now unless Annie can go with us!! Any thoughts or support would be great


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry you're going through this. I lost Boomer to hemangio in April, which is how I found this board. There are many people here who have been through this, way too many, so you're among friends, at least.

Hemangio is insanity-making because between bleeding episodes, you have your normal dog back. I made and cancelled at least one vet appointment because one night he was extremely lethargic and wouldn't eat...and then next day he popped up, humped the cat, stole my socks, and hoovered his breakfast--in short, normal.

Drinking lots of water was his one consistent symptom, although I didn't know it at the time. 

You can try yunnan baiyao capsules, with your vet's okay. Some people have bought several months of time that way.

As to what to expect...Boomer had mostly good days his last two weeks after his initial episode. One night he lost control of his bladder. His final day he spent most of the afternoon napping,which wasn't unusual...and then he went outside and collapsed on his side. I rushed him to the emergency vet, thinking we could do a splenectomy, but he had metastases in his lungs and was bleeding into his abdomen. He had had clean x-rays four days earlier, which shows how fast this disease can move.

Have you talked to your vet about what to look for and how you can get help quickly when the time comes? That might ease your mind a bit.

Enjoy your girl every single day. Give her whatever she wants, take her everywhere she loves to go. It honestly doesn't seem to be painful, in between the bleeding episodes. I told Boomer how much I loved him every single day, and that is some comfort now.

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Tam122, I'm sorry for your Annie's probable diagnosis. I had no idea this cancer existed until 3 weeks ago, when my healthy and happy 8 year old boy whimpered and could not get up. From whimper to vet, to sleep in less than 2 hours. I can honestly say I'm still in shock.

In answer to your question, yes, she can eat fine with this disease...act normal essentially. That is what makes this cancer so horrible...no huge warning signs. My boy had his dinner the night before (and some yummy sirloin steak as a treat). He was running around chasing his tennis ball less than 12 hrs before. 20/20 hindsight he was sleeping a bit more and the night before he threw up a little bit, but that is it. 

So, after much research, I would say from what I have seen...many people have said that I'm Yunity and yunnan baiyao helped extend their dogs lives. Feeding their dog a grain free whole food diet is thought to slow the growth of HSA (less sugar to feed it). At 13 she has lived a good life, kudos to you! Most importantly, do the things she loves and enjoy your time together. 

HSA can take very quickly as you know. It was a blessing for my boy that he went quickly, but you having advance knowledge gives you the chance to prepare. In the end, we love them and do what we think is best. Sending love your way and hoping for the best for your Annie.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I loss my yellow lab to this horrible cancer back on the 19th of July. Abby still liked to eat, but I felt the cancer had changed what she liked to eat though. The normal things she liked to eat she didn't want anymore and she wouldn't drink water out of her metal bowl. But Abby was always our chow hound even up till the end.

I'm sorry you are having to go through this, my heart goes out to you and your family. Just enjoy all the time you have with Annie, take lots of pictures, and just give her all the love you have for her, and most of all be strong for her. I hate this cancer so much, because it is so silent and have no real big warning signs until it is at it's breaking point. Abby had tumors in her spleen and it went to her heart and I believe right before she passed away it was moving into her head because she had a nose bleed on the sunday of her last week with us.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Tam1222 said:


> Hello.... I have been reading the forums for a couple of months - trying to get all of the information I can about this silent killer. Our Annie is a 13 year old beauty! never had a day of sickness! Her face is just now turning white... A couple of months ago she wouldn't eat - we went to vet - did bloodwork. Annie's liver enzymes were so high they were off the charts! After X-rays and an ultra sound of liver showed the liver was enlarged and had nodules - the internal Medicine Dr. Felt it was unsafe to try to get a needle biopsy due to the liver enlargement and lung placement. Lung X-rays show no nodules on lungs - which we thought was a good sign... But were told this type of cancer doesn't always move out of the liver. Surgery not an option. Annie iIS eating like a horse, she has given up some of her play habits (stealing my flip flops off the deck or hubby's socks out of bathroom, etc) She does not go outside without my husband or myself, drinks tons of water. If we didn't know about the liver, we would just think we had our senior girl. Is this normal for this cancer. ? The Drs told us without opening her up for a biopsy, they can only be 95% sure it is this type of cancer. We know something is going on with our Annie - just hate to think of this to be how she will leave us... I can't think of any group of folks that know goldens more than you. Any thoughts and advise will be helpful. We have been told it could be 3 days or 6 weeks...... Our hearts are broken.


I'm so sorry for you and Annie. I know you're heart is breaking. Just remember, our kids live in the moment. Give Annie everything she loves, take pictures, celebrate everyday and know too many of our friends here have also gone through this horrendous H. You're not alone. Please give Annie a big smooch for me. ((Hugs))


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Lbisuz said:


> Tam122, I'm sorry for your Annie's probable diagnosis. I had no idea this cancer existed until 3 weeks ago, when my healthy and happy 8 year old boy whimpered and could not get up. From whimper to vet, to sleep in less than 2 hours. I can honestly say I'm still in shock.
> 
> In answer to your question, yes, she can eat fine with this disease...act normal essentially. That is what makes this cancer so horrible...no huge warning signs. My boy had his dinner the night before (and some yummy sirloin steak as a treat). He was running around chasing his tennis ball less than 12 hrs before. 20/20 hindsight he was sleeping a bit more and the night before he threw up a little bit, but that is it.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy.
Sending you big hugs. ?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

My experience was very similar to Noreaster so I would echo a lot of what they said except I had only a couple days warning. 

My Boomer collapsed and I had a feeling it was time. I kept an eye on him for a day hoping it was just arthritis but having a bad feeling this was it. He had a good day then collapsed again. I spent a lot of time with him in his last couple/few days just lying next to him and sobbing and sobbing and petting him and telling him how much I love him.

Later I considered it a bit of a gift that I had those couple days to prep myself and spend with him, just being together with love. 

So my advice would also be to echo what so many of the others said - spend lots of time together, do anything on her "bucket list" together, enjoy the time as best you can and you may cry and feel sad, that's normal and ok.

Something you can look for, my Boomer's gums were pale when I took him to the vet for the last time, I hadn't noticed. He must have been bleeding. I was still in denial and hoping they would find some arthritis and give him an injection and send him home with me :bawling:

ETA: I forgot to say, he was eating, drinking, and pooping and peeing and acting normal otherwise to the end!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tam1222*

Tam1222

I am so very sorry you and your Annie are going through this!

Our Samoyed, Snobear, had hemangio and literally became ill overnight and was diagnosed. We had a biopsy the next day and the Doctors were 90% sure it was hemangio and was on his liver and we didn't want him to suffer, so we chose to say goodbye to him while he was still under anesthesia. We lost our Golden Ret., Smooch, most likely to the same disease. It started with a gagging type of cough and her not wanting to go upstairs or eat. We were hoping she just had an infection, the vet put her on antibiotics, but nothing helped. We had a chest xray and xray of her stomach done. They found she had a mass near her heart and lungs. The vet said she was having trouble breathing, she wasn't really gasping or anything. We chose to be with her when she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. All this was in the span of 2 weeks.

Make sure you know of an emergency animal hospital is that you can take Annie, in case your vet is not open.


----------



## Tam1222 (Jul 30, 2014)

You all are so kind.... I have noticed that Annie is shedding less (a lot less!) and the area on her belly that was shaved 5 weeks ago has not grown back. Very strange. We would brush bags full of hair out of her - and there is very little. Not sure what that is about. She has had no other symptoms since the visit to internal medicine Dr. 5 weeks ago. He told us his lab lived 6 months with liver cancer - we are coming up on our 4th month. Like I said before, if we had not had the ex rays and ultrasounds to confirm nodules on liver, we would just think she was getting older. I know goldens are champs at hiding their pain and ailments; she mainly sleeps a lot. Walks do seem to wear her out quickly - so we take short walks and enjoy being outside together by the pond looking for her frogs! There have been no episodes yet of collapse - we are prepared with emergency vet # and location is about 20 minutes away if our vet is unavailable. I got the impression from the Dr that we only had weeks.....thank God for far .... We have had 4 months  Is it just a fluke that we found it early before she collapsed or had a bleeding episode??? Am I in denial? Some days I don't think that she has liver cancer - but the liver enzymes being over 900 say otherwise . Thank you all for your support and information ......


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

You are a wonderful mommy. Being in tune with our kids is important since they can't speak in words but they do in so many other ways. Being prepared ahead is very wise. I dont know about you but I feel more in control planning ahead although you know what they say about the best laid plans. I've been researching Essiac and Flor Essence for cancer in pets and have read many positive reviews. I ordered some for Dancer. No, I don't think you're in denial. It's best to live life without worries of tomorrow, every day is a gift. There are times that the evil C hits us like a brick but I push it away everytime. The girls pick up on our feelings, that I know. It's not easy-like a rollercoaster ride, one day they're up, one day they're down. Everyday that you have with Annie, give her favorite things and celebrate daily. Stamp her pawprint, take lots of pictures and videos. I'm so glad Annie is a little fighter. Sending light and love to Annie and you. Give Annie an extra treat and nose kisses for us!
Jeanie, Dancer and Brie. ?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's Annie? Thinking of you both. Hugs!


----------



## Tam1222 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Annie update*

Hello..
Annie is still about the same  I have noticed a little weakness in the back legs..... But it is slight (legs a little shaky when she pees), but her appetite is great!! I took our kitty to vet last week for yearly check up - Drs asked about Annie and admitted they are stunned she is still with us!!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! I know there will be a big change and she will let us know when her body is tired. I am thankful she has shocked her Drs and we have had her more than they ever anticipated. 
In the back of our minds we wonder if they could be wrong.......


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I am happy to hear Annie is doing well. Annie keep on shocking your doctors! I understand how you feel. Sometimes it's just too much to wrap our brains around so it's better to tuck it away. It's better too for Annie. She doesn't know any different. Everyday is a gift. They teach us well don't they! Hug Annie for me~sending you both love and light.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Continue the fight! My best wishes to Annie and you to get better every single day, one day at a time.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Tam1222 said:


> Hello..
> Annie is still about the same  I have noticed a little weakness in the back legs..... But it is slight (legs a little shaky when she pees), but her appetite is great!! I took our kitty to vet last week for yearly check up - Drs asked about Annie and admitted they are stunned she is still with us!!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! I know there will be a big change and she will let us know when her body is tired. I am thankful she has shocked her Drs and we have had her more than they ever anticipated.
> In the back of our minds we wonder if they could be wrong.......


Try turkey tail and agaricus blazei, both anti-cancer supplements. They've helped my Max immensely (meningioma). Try holistic! You have nothing to lose.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending hugs to you and Annie..??


----------



## tzickefoose (Sep 17, 2014)

So very sorry to hear of your diagnosis. I didn't know what hemangiosarcoma was until three days ago. Our beloved golden Winston went from perfectly fine to gone in about four hours. The vena cava leaked and then burst, making it pretty quick. This is the second Golden we've lost to cancer, the first being osteosarcoma at eight years old. Cody lived about nine months after diagnosis. ( we chose to put him down when the quality of life declined) 
Having had a long and short notice death, I can say that both completely stink!! I always knew I should outlive these dogs, and tried to prepare from the beginning for the pending loss. The pain of greif is brutal, but it can only mean that the lost life had enormous value. 
I encourage you to walk forward with your chin up and your arms around your dog. Every moment and memory is precious, so focus on that until medical matters prevail. Remember that she is trusting you to care for her and make the decisions that she can't.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sorry but I'm just now reading this. Is there an update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

